# My New Setup



## EricC

My new machine has finally arrived.

All i can say at the moment is that it was well worth the wait.

View attachment 9394


View attachment 9395


View attachment 9396


View attachment 9397


----------



## The Systemic Kid

That is the dog's bollocks, Eric. Look forward to your reading your first impressions.


----------



## jeebsy

Ridiculous, in a good way.


----------



## Neill

Very nice, very very nice.


----------



## EricC

Many thanks Patrick


----------



## EricC

Thank you jeebsy


----------



## EricC

Cheers Neill


----------



## ronsil

Eric - Congratulations it looks wonderful & I just know that with the Versalab you are going to live in a World of non stop 'God Shots'

I kid, not DFK or The Systemic, you not, I felt it in my water that you would be having a KVDW or a Slayer.

Where's the queue for when you are ready to sell it?

Love it,enjoy it as I know you will


----------



## EricC

Many thanks Ron, you are most welcome to come around and give it a try.

I thought you may work it out as there aren't many places to go after the GS/3.

Cheers


----------



## DavidBondy

As your daughter said Eric, you just have to change the colours on your Versalab! Sticks out like a bulldog's whatsits now!

Lovely machine and the only way to go after the GS/3 ... the next step is now to to a multi-group KVDW I suppose!!

David


----------



## EricC

Thanks David, yes, i may have to get in touch with Frank.

Oh no, one group is enough for me.

Eric


----------



## glevum

Now that is a serious set up! Love it.


----------



## EricC

Many thanks glevum


----------



## Wobin19

Awesome. That really is the nuts, really looking forward to hearing how you get on.


----------



## EricC

Thank you Wobin19


----------



## Daren

Seriously seriously lovely looking set up. True obsessive dedication.


----------



## 7493

Beautiful! I hope it brings you lots of pleasure!


----------



## iroko

That looks fantastic, great set up.


----------



## Xpenno

Wow Eric, that really is a fantastic setup, can't wait to hear more about it


----------



## EricC

Cheers Daren, I think my wife may agree with you there.


----------



## EricC

Many thanks Rob666 it is certainly beautifully put together, pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## EricC

Many thanks iroko.


----------



## EricC

Cheers Xpenno, it is so different to any other machine i have owned in the past, not only in build quality but also in its operation with the gear lever.


----------



## CamV6

lovely looking Eric. chuffed for you


----------



## EricC

Thanks Cameron, cheers.


----------



## johnealey

What a fantastic setup, please allow me to offer up my envy  (Also looking forward to hear / read your journey)

John


----------



## coffeechops

Congrats! That has pretty much been my dream setup for several years... looks fantastic on the black countertop. Versalab needs a DLC coating from Terranova though


----------



## EricC

Cheers johnealey.


----------



## EricC

Thank you coffeechops, yes my eldest daughter wanted me to put the Versalab on the other side of the Speedster so it wouldn't be so visible.


----------



## drude

Wow - that is quite something. If the drinks it produces are anywhere near as good as it looks like they will be, you will be very happy


----------



## Thecatlinux

spectacular!


----------



## charris

Congrats Eric! It would be very interesting to post a comparison between the Speedster and the GS/3.


----------



## EricC

Many thanks Drude, Thecatlinux, charris,

From what i have already experienced with the Speedster (very limited, due to work commitments) I don't think i will be dissapointed. Thank you, yes it is rather a look that you will polarise opinion. Once i am up to speed (sorry) with the Speedster i will try and put something more substantial into words.


----------



## Mouse

That isn't a coffee corner.. It's pure pornography!!

I'm in love..


----------



## Mrboots2u

So we don't bog down this thread with questions on the going rate for a new speedster

I've created a new thread and moved comments over there

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?19391-New-speedsters-what-the-going-rate&p=222108#post222108

Will leave this one for Eric to post his impression of his new machine and non price questions ...


----------



## charris

Eric, how long was the wait from the date ordered?


----------



## EricC

charris, I was very lucky that the local distributor managed to get a build slot earlier than was usual.

All in from ordering to receiving the Speedster it was just over 10 weeks, normal wait is usually quoted as 20 weeks.


----------



## Squarepusher

That looks superb.

Will be interested to read how it compares to the GS/3.


----------



## EricC

There are quite a few reviews of the Speedster already on line, by people far more adept at reviewing and more eloquent, however here are my first thoughts and observations.

The Speedster ships with everything to connect it up including a water filter, head and hoses to get it hooked up and running in a crate whose base is also a built in pallet.

Once opened, the crate which is held together by multitudes of screws, is the motor and pump assembly, which is screwed to the bottom, and a large cardboard box containing everything else.

Inside the box are 2, stainless steel portafilters, the water pump and motor , three high pressure hoses, waste hose and jubilee clip, BRITA Purity C50 Quell ST water filtering system with variable bypass, water hardness test kit.

There is also a custom KvdW Stainless steel tamper , blind filter, a tub of Puly Caff machine cleaner, a group brush, a custom KvdW Group screen extractor

A Speedster T-shirt, 2 Speedster branded shot glasses and to complete the list a

USB flash drive with comprehensive user and maintenance manual.

Another small box containing various spare parts included with the machine to facilitate service and routine maintenance is also included.

Once set up it was time to pull the first shot.

On the Speedster to initiate a shot a gear lever is used, it is at the right hand side of the front panel and has three positions, Off, Pre-infusion and Pump On.

The Speedster has one completely unique feature it is the progressive pre-infusion piston as seen on the top right hand side of the machine. This part is in the brew path and once the gear lever is moved to its first position fills with water at line pressure, whilst also making its way to the puck, so the coffee bed is soaked at very low pressure, not even line pressure as this pressure is being relieved by the progressive pre-infusion piston being displace from its chamber. Once the piston has reached its limit of travel the coffee bed receives the water at whatever the line pressure is set to, normally 3 BAR.

On my machine it takes 7 seconds to fill the progressive pre-infusion chamber.

You can now wait to see the coffee beads on the group screen or just engage the second position on the gear lever and engage the pump to complete the extraction.

The above also works in reverse, in that you can go from pump on (position 2) to

progressive pre-infusion (position 1) to allow for a slow ramp down and then off to finish the shot.

The first shot turned out to be a ristretto as the grind was a little too fine, it had a very thick mouth feel, and was very palatable.

I am now trying different beans, settings etc and will comment further once I have had more time to get used to the Speedster.

I must also add that build quality, fit and finish are absolutely second to none both internally and externally.


----------



## Drewster

As the yoof would say:



*
**Well jel'!!*

That is all.


----------



## synopsis

It just look fantastic man ! With this beautiful grinder next to it also. Great gears !


----------



## MarkyP

Wow, and just when I thought things were settling down around hear Eric goes up another 'gear'!

Congratulations Eric, please keep us updated with your journey with the speedster...


----------



## charris

Eric,

are you using a filter? If yes, which one?


----------



## dougie todd

this machine looks awesome







but can it negotiate stairs and is it hell bent on exterminating things?


----------



## EricC

Charris,

Yes, i am using the BRITA Purity C50 Quell ST water filtering system with variable bypass, and water hardness test kit.

Both of the above are included on delivery with the Speedster from Kees, inside the packing case along with everything to set the machine up.


----------



## neil 90

Beautiful piece of engineering, would love to try a piccolo







ive been lucky enough to use and repair slayers in oz but this is another level again. love it mate


----------



## truecksuk

it would be REALLY funny if you would now go ahead and record a ridiculously bad techniqued video where you make a whole load of mess under that great beast...

I think that would make the forum chuckle a little, surely?


----------



## Dylan

Just amazing, like being on a car forum and oggling someone new purchase of an Aston Martin or similar.

Really is quite the picture of a dream set up, congrats.


----------



## Dylan

Just amazing, like being on a car forum and oggling someone new purchase of an Aston Martin or similar.

Really is quite the picture of a dream set up, congrats.


----------



## marcuswar

Dylan said:


> Just amazing, like being on a car forum and oggling someone new purchase of an Aston Martin or similar.
> 
> Really is quite the picture of a dream set up, congrats.





Dylan said:


> Just amazing, like being on a car forum and oggling someone new purchase of an Aston Martin or similar.
> 
> Really is quite the picture of a dream set up, congrats.


You can say that again Dylan


----------



## DoubleShot

Only just stumbled on this from a linky on another thread. Your machine is quite the looker. A quick summary of your opinion since owning it? Also the Versalab. Sorry in advance if there's already threads elsewhere covering this info?


----------



## Beanaholic

Is it just me, but I keep coming back to this thread just to ogle at those pics. - a truly beautiful set up


----------



## MSM

WOW! Looks amazing - I would have no idea how to use it but WOW!


----------



## Rhys

Certainly a 'marmite' machine in looks but definitely impressive! I need to see a vid of it in action now


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Vroom vroom!


----------



## jeebsy

Rhys said:


> Certainly a 'marmite' machine in looks but definitely impressive! I need to see a vid of it in action now


Do you hate it?


----------



## jamfit

Wow that's an amazing set up....... Can't quite see the flux capacitor? Assuming it has one


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Absolutely exquisite, I didnt know such a glorious looking coffee machine had ever been made


----------



## Hide

I swear this will be my end-game. And it will be the end of my bank account too.


----------



## masonharley

You are one lucky person!


----------



## Pompeyexile

Some would say you've now arrived at that special place, that place most of us can visit only in our dreams; 'Coffee making Nirvana'. You're one lucky so and so.

But is it?.......

I'll add Nigella Lawson stood there offering up her freshly baked batch of biscotti as an accompaniment to your extraction.....now that really would be Nirvana....with a cherry on top.


----------



## DoubleShot

Pompeyexile said:


> I'll add Nigella Lawson stood there offering up her freshly baked batch of biscotti as an accompaniment to your extraction.....now that really would be Nirvana....with a cherry on top.


I'd buy that for a dollar!


----------



## andshill7

holy c**p!!! that's an awesome setup! Love to hear about and see the output from them.


----------



## garyashe

What a beauty! Wow!


----------



## otterolly

Very nice setup !


----------



## 7493

Now you've had this set-up for around 18 months are you still happy? How would you characterize the results? I'm genuinely interested in what such a high-end set-up brings to the party. (Apart from the wonderful look!)


----------

